# Ben pearson hunter



## outdoor rush (Jul 22, 2007)

Went to an antique mall with my wife today and found a recurve sitting in a booth that was having a 20% off sale. So i picked it up for $30. got to asking and found that it was a pearson hunter 709 [email protected]". Good fast little bow. anyone ever had one? what do you guys think of these little bows? any info on it would be great thank you

jake


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't remember if I ever owned a BP Hunter or not, but I have owned several. In general, they are very underrated, IMO. The only one I shot that I didn't care for was a Javalina, and I've only shot one of them so it might have been that particular bow.

The 45xx means it's [email protected]

Chad


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a BP Hunter II 45#, it was a nice little bow, shot a few groundhogs with it and a lot of targets.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

My first hunting bow was a Ben Pearson hunter,to tell truth I don't remember a lot about the fine details but it was a great bow for me and I have many fond memories of it.
Mine had a bright red riser section with satin black limbs both sides.
If you could,would you post a pic' or two of the bow for me.
Cheers.Jack.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a 57# Hunter in the classifieds at tradgang. Mine is all zebrawood. Decent bows though personnally I dont like the grip(too thick for me). Ya got a real good price for it if its all sound and straight!


----------



## Nightwind15 (Dec 19, 2008)

*My Hunter*

When I was in college and very very poor, several of my friends were buying the latest Bear recurves (they were rich kids). The Grizzlies, The Magnums etc. I could not afford one as they were upwards of 59.00 or so (if I remember correctly). I found a guy with a Ben Pearson Hunter 42# that needed book money and I bought it for 22.00. He had six arrows with it and a hip quiver. I bought it and fell in love shooting it every day after classes. In time I was putting most of my friends to shame with this fast but plain little recurve. We did some trick shooting like a tennis ball on a string swinging and hitting sticks at considerable distances. I hunted with it for five years and took six bucks with it. I sold it and moved on to compounds and then the complexity of archery lost its luster to me. I simply made it too complicated. This was twenty years ago. This week I found a Ben Peasron Hunter on Ebay and paid 129.00 for it in near mint condition. I need to find the string length and then I am off to try and recapture the excitement of instinctive shooting again. I will be coming here from now on and I have enjoyed this forum. If anyone can help me with the string length I would be grateful. The bow just got here FEDEX and I feel the excitement coming back with an old friend in my hand again. 
Stephen


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

get a 54"string


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

B50


----------



## Nightwind15 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Thank you*

I will order one tomorrow!


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

thats 54 actual length. you're welcome


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stephen - 

Before you run out and order a string, what would the draw weight be? The correct number of strands will not only optimize performance, but get you the best nock fit with the least effort. 

Just to cover the bases, what are you planning on using for arrows?

BTW - an AMO 58" string will be 55" these days and may or may not be optimal. Most of the BPs of that design liked brace heights in the 7.5" range WITH THE RIGHT ARROWS.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Nightwind15 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Draw Weight*

45# at 28"


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NW - 

You can start off with 29" 1916s and use either a 12 or 14 strand B-50/B-500 string (I use 12 of B-50). 

The BPs are sweet shooters, but tend to like lighter weight arrows. 

On the weight, if there are any "Xs" before the 45, each x means 1# LESS, and each "X" after the 45 means 1# more.

Enjoy

Viper1 out.


----------

